# Puppy size



## RonP (Oct 21, 2013)

Just rescued a pyr anatolian mix from a trip to the pound! (Has duck issue) . He's 6 months old and weighs 73 pounds, any idea how big he will be when full grown? So far he's a great pup!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

rule of thumb for giant breeds is to double the 6 month weight as an estimate of adult weight. Although I have found that to be a little bit of an over estimate myself. Your dog should be 120 to 140 as an adult.

its a shame he ended up at the pound so young for duck issues. At his age, most LGD breeds are not 100% reliable with poultry. I know mine weren't. And now, at two, they are awesome with poultry. Hope he works out well for you.


----------



## RonP (Oct 21, 2013)

They were getting ready to take him to the pound and I tried to explain he would outgrow this but they wanted him gone and I didn't want him to wind up there. Lost our Great Pyro last year and have been looking for a replacement. Thanks alot for the reply!


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a Pyr/Rott cross, she weighed right about 60lbs when she was 6 months old, she weighs about 120 now and she is 5 years old.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Our Pyr Anatolian is about 19weeks and 50lbs I was told by his vet he would be about 100 when grown d/t the Anatolian being a bit lighter and leaner in build than the Great Pyr... (My pup was the runt and bottle baby, my goat vet has his 2 brothers from same litter and she says they are at least 15lbs heavier than he is though, she just saw him last week-- so there is alot of variation there between individuals....)....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey you should check back with us in 6months and let us know what size he turned out to be, just for future reference-- I would like to know!!!!
(PS my pup def chases the chickens, we just got goats and he wants to chase them as well.... I am working with him.... I do think it is just a puppy phase...)...


----------



## RonP (Oct 21, 2013)

Here is a picture of him


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

He's beautiful!!!
So glad you saved him, what a cutie! Love those double dew claws.
As to size, our male was about 93 pounds, according to his vet records, at 6 months. He is 19 months now, and just two weeks ago weighed in at 178#. So yea, about double.
Now our female was 71 #'s at 6 months, and she is a petite 135 pounds now, she is the sister to our male, so same age.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

RonP said:


> Here is a picture of him


Wow nice looking boy, he is def heavier boned than my boy... looks like a little more Pyr in him than mine as well....
(Mine is snow white so must be Akbash(strain of Anatolian) so dont know if thats a lighter boned dog)....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Well our little Oscar weighed in at 64 lbs 2 weeks shy of his 6 months date....so should be 65 -70 lbs by then (he was gaining 5lbs a week but this has slowed some) I think getting a goat in milk and letting him have it has allowed him to grow well...
SO I am guessing 120-130 lbs by age 2....
We should look back and compare in a yr or so!


----------



## Gaduchman (Nov 15, 2013)

My last Pyr went 170lbs. I have Border Collies now. Smarter and more efficient - also eat less.


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Our pyr is really slender. We keep his hair in check so he weighs around 80lbs if you can believe it. Our akbash, however, is the biggest dog we've ever owned. I swear he's been on steroids.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

crazyfarm said:


> Our pyr is really slender. We keep his hair in check so he weighs around 80lbs if you can believe it. Our akbash, however, is the biggest dog we've ever owned. I swear he's been on steroids.


That is interesting! Well ours is Pyr- Anatolian (all white so maybe Akbash?)...
I think he will be def more than 80 lbs though as he is close to 70lbs at 6months of age....He has huge paws and fairly thick bone structure....
Do you remember what your Pyr and Akbash weighed in at at 6months of age?....
that would be super useful for this thread...


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

CAjerseychick said:


> That is interesting! Well ours is Pyr- Anatolian (all white so maybe Akbash?)...
> I think he will be def more than 80 lbs though as he is close to 70lbs at 6months of age....He has huge paws and fairly thick bone structure....
> Do you remember what your Pyr and Akbash weighed in at at 6months of age?....
> that would be super useful for this thread...


Oh I could probably check on our vet records. We had 5 dogs so it's hard for me to keep track. Jiki is just a smallish boy. The vet said he's healthy as a horse and she likes seeing a pyr that isn't overweight. She said it's a problem with pyr's and it causes them a lot of health issues. I also think it's hair management. They get some crazy hair if you don't keep it in check!


----------



## RonP (Oct 21, 2013)

Here he is with my two year old granddaughter, she was playing on the floor and he lay down next to her! Really adjusted to our family with no problems. This is our third pyr or pyr mix nd I swear by them.
There really is a child in the pic!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Ahh no pic Ron! cant really complain (have yet to figure out pics myself).. Oscar is our first Pyr (3/4) .... but so heartening to hear that they are good dogs... currently he is obsessed with our male goats and keeps cornering them....


----------



## RonP (Oct 21, 2013)

I 'll figure it out yet!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I've found if i save my Pictures in my "Picture" file, it's alot easier to post them.
Here's a shot of our male next to our 18 month old Grandson, he is 21 months old now, the dog, not the boy. The kennel our Gs is locked up in is 8 ft tall, so that center bar is about 4 ft. high.
Yes, we lock our GS up in the kennel when he is out back, don't judge,:hysterical: LOL! It keeps him off the hotwire until he can understand not to go to the fence to see the critters.


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

BIG Boy!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Omg that is so cute, and a practical solution, both good looking boys!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

We like 'em!
Here's a better pic of Grandson in the kennel, it just cracks me up!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

I love how you have the dog in the background, outside the Kennel-- you need to keep these pics for your grandson to look at later on....and actually that chainlink looks downright handy for someone learning how to walk! Handsome boy!


----------



## RonP (Oct 21, 2013)

Just returned from the vets office, pup weighs 92 pounds now! He was 5 1/2 months when we got him and weighed 73 pounds. He grew 1 inch also. I guess his growth is right on track?


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

hercsmama said:


> .......
> Yes, we lock our GS up in the kennel when he is out back, don't judge,:hysterical: LOL! It keeps him off the hotwire until he can understand not to go to the fence to see the critters.


Proper penning is key to livestock management! lol Keeps them all safe and out of trouble!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

RonP said:


> Just returned from the vets office, pup weighs 92 pounds now! He was 5 1/2 months when we got him and weighed 73 pounds. He grew 1 inch also. I guess his growth is right on track?


Now I am going to have to go out and get our pup weighed in as well!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

RonP said:


> Just returned from the vets office, pup weighs 92 pounds now! He was 5 1/2 months when we got him and weighed 73 pounds. He grew 1 inch also. I guess his growth is right on track?


He's obviously growing at the right rate for him. It's like with people, we aren't all 6'6" and 300 pounds, although one of my sons is, the other two are 6'1" and 6'3", and both close to 200 pounds. It all depends on the dog and genetics and how they play out in him.

He's exactly the right size for him to be. Don't worry so much, he is growing at a good rate, not to fast, that matters.

I have no doubt he's just fine, and will be a perfect size for him when he reaches his full growth.:thumb:


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

OK so we went and weighed Oscar-- he is 75 lbs 2 days short of being 6.5 months old..
so he is on track to being alot bigger than the vet guesstimated at around 90lbs when mature (he was a skinny hairless runt when we got him)....


----------



## RonP (Oct 21, 2013)

Vet check today! Pup weighs 109# after two full pyrs, we are really liking this pyr/anatolian cross.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Very nice looking boy.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

RonP said:


> Vet check today! Pup weighs 109# after two full pyrs, we are really liking this pyr/anatolian cross.


I have been looking at this cross more and more. Won't be seriously looking to add an LGD for a couple of years but keeping an eye on the local breeders who work with goats and this cross.


----------



## RonP (Oct 21, 2013)

We don't use him as a LGD, we got our first pyr years ago as a favor to a family member who had to many pups and they were pulling the mother down to much. I just can't say enough good things about these dogs. The first one guarded my kids great, the second one would guard kids, grandkids, the horses and cattle. The pyr/anatolian cross we have now does the same but a lot less barking. And nobody messes with Mom. He loves my grand kids, stays right by them when they visit. When we are outside he will go guard the pasture we keep our steers in thats in front of the house.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

We have a Pyrenees/Anatolian mix (not neutered) and a female Anatolian.  It's so weird how different my boy and your boy look! Silas (my Pyrenees/Anatolian) is probably around 5' 7" at standing height and 120 pounds. He's a year old. You're dog is pretty! Silas's job is to guard the farm.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

GraceAlice said:


> We have a Pyrenees/Anatolian mix (not neutered) and a female Anatolian.  It's so weird how different my boy and your boy look! Silas (my Pyrenees/Anatolian) is probably around 5' 7" at standing height and 120 pounds. He's a year old. You're dog is pretty! Silas's job is to guard the farm.


Well just for more comparison(!) here is my Boy, 3/4 pyr and 1/4 anatolian--
he is 7.5 months old and weighed in at 82 lbs today (I do think the Anatolian is a taller rangier dog than the Pyr with a bit less heavy of a coat, here it gets quite hot in the summer so that is a benefit)...


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice looking dogs everyone.
The thing to remember, is these are Giant Breed dogs. They will grow until their genetics tell them to stop.
You do not want them to weigh too much, or grow too fast. All you're doing then is inviting hip and other joint issues.
It's all well and good to say "I have the biggest dog in town", but if that poor dog can't walk, and is in constant pain, what good is it?

The key to raising these guys right, is slow growth, *slooowwww *growth.
Lower protein food, plenty of exercise to build those muscles that support those joints.

Yes my Murphy is a monster at 5'11", on his hind legs, and just over 180#s, but he is 2 and his Sire was even bigger. His sister Maggie, by contrast, is only about 5'6 or so, and weighs 130'ish. 
It took two full years to get them this size.
Don't try to rush them, you will regret it, and your dogs will just be fat and in pain.
Not trying to sound like a know it all, but a fat dog is a sad thing, and they can't do their jobs when they are crippled.


----------



## RonP (Oct 21, 2013)

I agree, pup gets low protein diet our shepherd can't eat high protein food. Exercise at 5 am 8 am and most of the day wrestling with shepherd. 4 cups feed in am. 2 cups mid afternoon, we are very careful about overweight animals.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

That's good to know Ron, slow growth is so important.:happy2:

Another good thing is a good supplement for Joint health.
My two started getting Glucosimine (sp) when they were about 6 months or so.
They are on a maintenance dosage now. Two tabs a day with their breakfast. I have had dogs with bad joints, and hip issues, it just breaks my heart to see them in pain. I take every precaution now.....


----------



## RonP (Oct 21, 2013)

I know how you feel. Our dogs are just like our kids, alot of people don't agree with this but they didn't ask to live with us we chose them, so we must treat them as part of our family. Sorry if that offends any one, didn't mean to.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Not offensive at all.
It's true, you take on the responsibility of a living thing, you must take on all the responsibility. It is what it is.
Providing the absolutely best life possible is what it is all about.
Even the animals we raise to eat, get treated well. It's how you get quality food, and quality workers, as in the case of our dogs.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

hercsmama, I completely agree. We had a Newfoundland once and were very careful when she was young. They get about 3 cups each in the morning and 3 cups again at night. Which is a lot to us, and the feed costs 35 dollars a bag. We mix Purina with Diamond and give them the mixture. They've never been picky about food so that's nice!


----------



## RonP (Oct 21, 2013)

So true!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes on the slow growth! (we feed 4H puppy, but are only feeding a base of 4.5 cups kibble a day!) once! With goats milk on the side, scraps and eggs if we can spare them! Oscar (the white Pyr/ anatolian pup) is pretty lean you can feel his ribs through his fur easily, yet he often doesnt finish his food- he isnt much of a gobbler....


----------

